# Windows 7 Willkommensbildschirm Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren / überspringen



## Cyprus (28. September 2009)

*Windows 7 Willkommensbildschirm Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren / überspringen*

Moin moin,

ich schalte ich bei Windows Seven die Benutzerkontenauswahl beim Hochfahren aus. Also, dass dieser Willkommensbildschirm nicht mehr kommt. Er kommt auch, wenn ich nur einen Benutzer eingestellt habe. Dieses Konto ist auch nicht Passwortgeschützt.


Ich habe schon einige Tricks probiert, jedoch helfen diese nicht weiter.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. September 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Willkommensbildschirm Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren / überspringen*

Solltest du nur ein Benutzerkonto haben welches auch nicht Kennwortgeschützt ist, startet Windows doch von alleine?


----------



## Cyprus (28. September 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Willkommensbildschirm Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren / überspringen*

Auf meinem Medion Akoya E1212 leider nicht


----------



## Mosed (28. September 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Willkommensbildschirm Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren / überspringen*

Starmenü --> unten "netplwiz" eingeben --> enter --> und dann was in richtung "benutzer können sich ohne password anmelden". Wenn du kein password vergeben hast, bei der abfrage einfach das feld leer lassen, wenn das nicht funktioniert in der Systemsteuerung->benutzerkonten ein password vergeben.


----------



## Cyprus (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Willkommensbildschirm Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren / überspringen*

Funktioniert leider immernoch nicht. Das kotzt mich an. Ich bin schon wieder kurz davor XP zu installieren.


----------



## kelevra (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Willkommensbildschirm Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren / überspringen*

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

Windows 7, Vista: Benutzer automatisch anmelden | Tipps, Tricks & Kniffe


----------

